# Do you use a belt during deadlift/squat



## Hlanderr (Dec 17, 2005)

A bit curious who uses a belt while they lift, mainly for compound movements where your back comes into play such as a deadlift and a squat.

I know using a belt, especially during squats, takes away some balancing muscles, but recently I hurt my back and I want to take extra precautions to try to prevent it from happenening again


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 17, 2005)

personally i think im going to be using a belt on deadlifts and squats


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Never, the only time I would use one is when doing max 1-3 rep sets and I never go that heavy.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

I generally recommend that if you wear a belt, it only be done if both of two conditions are true:

You are performing a movement that stresses the lower back and requires you to place a load on the trunk.

You are using a level of resistance that is maximal, or very near-maximal.


Personally, I don't use a belt regardless of the exercise being performed or the intensity level.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2005)

Never, not even when doing 1 RMs.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Gave mine up months ago, feel much stronger.

If you are coming back from an injury, go light and slow, but don't rely on a belt, gloves, wraps, etc.  You'll be stronger in the long run.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 17, 2005)

counterproductive in most cases.


----------



## redman12 (Dec 17, 2005)

Personally i like relying on my self not some belt, i think its better to work at perfect fourm then use a belt, life wolf said "counterproductive in most cases."


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Never, the only time I would use one is when doing max 1-3 rep sets and I never go that heavy.


 
I agree with this...

After obtaining a Hernia...

IMO, Max effort lifts require a belt

(Dr E., is again a genius)


----------



## Yanick (Dec 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Never, not even when doing 1 RMs.



ditto.

i figure till i get waaaaay up there in my lifts (i'm talking 500+ squat/dl) i will not need it, as long as i make sure none of my lifts are outpacing the others. for example if you squat 500 but can't GM 135 without shaking you'll have a problem somewhere down the line.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ditto.
> 
> i figure till i get waaaaay up there in my lifts (i'm talking 500+ squat/dl) i will not need it, as long as i make sure none of my lifts are outpacing the others. for example if you squat 500 but can't GM 135 without shaking you'll have a problem somewhere down the line.



I'm going to try and avoid a belt even if I'm pulling 700 pounds.  Fuck it!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't even own a belt.  If I had one I would only use it for seated Db curls, leg extensions and seated calf raises.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't even own a belt.  If I had one I would only use it for seated Db curls, leg extensions and seated calf raises.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and avoid a belt even if I'm pulling 700 pounds.  Fuck it!



Heh, heh, heh. Now we're talking...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and avoid a belt even if I'm pulling 700 pounds.  Fuck it!




that is tough to justify.  100% intensity is 100% intensity, whether it be 500lbs or 700lbs or 300lbs.

*I feel the same way though.  I would feel like a chump at the gym puting on a belt to deadlift even 500lbs.....that's it.....700lbs is the cut off!  No belt until the deadlift is over 700lbs!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

"I will laugh at all of you when the Doc is sewing up your ballzak's"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> "I will laugh at all of you when the Doc is sewing up your ballzak's"




I agree.  A belt is acceptable for max attempts.  But, a belt doesn't prevent you from getting hernia!  You can get hernia from bending over and picking up your clothes in the morning or from taking a shit.  Any type fo strain could cause it.  Not just during max attempts.  it is a scarey thing though.  i am always afraid of hernia.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't even think it's acceptable for max attempts. You shouldn't be doing so much weight your form goes to shit. Otherwise it was just a poor excuse for a lift. If you don't do this, I don't think you're really in that much more danger. Just be sensible.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I don't even think it's acceptable for max attempts. You shouldn't be doing so much weight your form goes to shit. Otherwise it was just a poor excuse for a lift. If you don't do this, I don't think you're really in that much more danger. Just be sensible.




Maybe in training but it is impossible to say that for a contest situation when you are trying for a PR.  You don't know what is going to happen and sometimes shit goes south and your forms goes out the window.  Look at Chigisheiv and his 211kg snatch at the world championships.  Do you think he planned to come out of the hole crooked like that?  No way!  You want/hope for a perfect lift but it doesn't always happen like that.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2005)

Actual competitions are a different story - you're going to use your all-out maximum effort and there are too many things that are different to assume your form will be perfect. I'm just talking about lifting at the gym, etc. - your form should still be good even on your max IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actual competitions are a different story - you're going to use your all-out maximum effort and there are too many things that are different to assume your form will be perfect. I'm just talking about lifting at the gym, etc. - your form should still be good even on your max IMO.




I agree.  But like I said.  It doesn't always workout like that.  When going for PRs there are times when things just seem to click and there are times when the shit hits the fan.  Either way I still don't use a belt but I could see people justifying its use for these types of attempts.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2005)

I find that quite agreeable. I don't use one but I see why one might.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't even own a belt.  If I had one I would only use it for seated Db curls, leg extensions and seated calf raises.



Hah.  I love those fools who walk around for their entire 1 hour workout with a belt on.  When I see people doing seated calf raises with a belt I just want to laugh at them.  I probably should.  Most likely I can kick their ass.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hah. I love those fools who walk around for their entire 1 hour workout with a belt on.


 
Like this guy...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey, no fair.  That's part of Hulk's...um....costume?  Uniform?  Leotard?


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 18, 2005)

i did use a belt on both until i read this thread


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 19, 2005)

Belts are only good for one thing, spanking your woman.


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 20, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> ...but recently I hurt my back and I want to take extra precautions to try to prevent it from happenening again



I would suggest instead of using a belt, just use a lower weight or extend the time between weight increases.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 20, 2005)

I only use a belt when doing very heavy weight ( for me )
while squatting.

It will NOT have a negative effect if I use a belt for freaking 2 sets once a week.
The warmups and medium heavy lifting for squat I don't wear it, so
I doubt it will "weaken my core" or whatever.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't let P-Funk fool you, I saw him at the gym and he was wearing one of those stringy tank tops, a fanny pack, a weight belt, and those baggy, faggy fluorescent striped pants.  I was so envious i was seeing green.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Don't let P-Funk fool you, I saw him at the gym and he was wearing one of those stringy tank tops, a fanny pack, a weight belt, and those baggy, faggy fluorescent striped pants.  I was so envious i was seeing green.




it is true.  What can I say.....Bodybuilding for life!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Don't let P-Funk fool you, I saw him at the gym and he was wearing one of those stringy tank tops, a fanny pack, a weight belt, and those baggy, faggy fluorescent striped pants.  I was so envious i was seeing green.



It's sad because I have actually seen one or two people wearing that almost to the T.  I swear they wear those goddamned clown pants because they feel like it's easier to hide their legs than it is to actually train them.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's sad because I have actually seen one or two people wearing that almost to the T. I swear they wear those goddamned clown pants because they feel like it's easier to hide their legs than it is to actually train them.



Hahaha. It's just the same as most people who squat to parallel. Why don't they go ATG? Because it's hard! Pansies...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Hahaha. It's just the same as most people who squat to parallel. Why don't they go ATG? Because it's hard! Pansies...



Pfft, I would be happy to see people squatting to parallel.


----------



## jwg (Jan 17, 2006)

Never...and I've never hurt my back doing squats without one, either.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pfft, I would be happy to see people squatting to parallel.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pfft, I would be happy to see people squatting to parallel.



Yeah, but I meant people like football players, who should be making the exercises as difficult as possible. Just a random, off-the-wall example that has no pertinence to my training or anything, but how about ATG front squats with a three second dead stop at the bottom of the movement? That's pretty hard...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I meant people like football players, who should be making the exercises as difficult as possible. Just a random, off-the-wall example that has no pertinence to my training or anything, but how about ATG front squats with a three second dead stop at the bottom of the movement? That's pretty hard...



The idea isn't to make the exercise the most difficult, it is to make it the most sport specific.  Front squats are not really sport specific in comparison to a PL squat.  A PL squat with a wide stance is just like an atheletic stance, and you can't physically go very much below parallel with that stance unless you have inhuman flexibility.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The idea isn't to make the exercise the most difficult, it is to make it the most sport specific. Front squats are not really sport specific in comparison to a PL squat. A PL squat with a wide stance is just like an atheletic stance, and you can't physically go very much below parallel with that stance unless you have inhuman flexibility.



Eh? I go ATG with the wide stance. No way I could do that narrow. Personally I would just make the exercise the most difficult and rotate the most difficult version with the sport-specific version as far as intensities go. Then again, I have... unique... attitudes when it comes to training.

Of course, for me the point is indeed to make the exercise as hard as possible, and I don't see why an athlete wouldn't start ATG squats from the bottom. I know I would because there may be a time where you need to start from the bottom when you're playing. You do squat down when you're in the line while playing football for example, and although you'll most likely work on power, it's not a bad idea to have strength in that stance as well. Obviously different sports are going to be... well... different. But like I said, I'm just unique in that I enjoy making the exercise as physically arduous as humanly possible for maximum overall strength.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 28, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Eh? I go ATG with the wide stance. No way I could do that narrow. Personally I would just make the exercise the most difficult and rotate the most difficult version with the sport-specific version as far as intensities go. Then again, I have... unique... attitudes when it comes to training.



Do you squat low bar?  Do you sit back?  How wide are you talking?  I know I cannot physically go as deep as I can with a more narrow stance, although I can certainly break parallel.




> Of course, for me the point is indeed to make the exercise as hard as possible, and I don't see why an athlete wouldn't start ATG squats from the bottom. I know I would because there may be a time where you need to start from the bottom when you're playing. You do squat down when you're in the line while playing football for example, and although you'll most likely work on power, it's not a bad idea to have strength in that stance as well. Obviously different sports are going to be... well... different. But like I said, I'm just unique in that I enjoy making the exercise as physically arduous as humanly possible for maximum overall strength.



I understand your application of the squat.  However, I still feel it doesn't apply as well to most sports which involve holding a stance very similar to that of a PL squat.  Could it still be used as a training tool?  Certainly, but I don't think that it should take precedence.

I agree that starting squats from the bottom is a good idea.  Developing starting strength is extremely important for someone like a lineman in football.  At the same time, you also want to maintain the normal eccentric-concentric chain so that you can train your nervous system to take full advantage of the stretch-shortening cycle; both will be useful on the field.


----------



## Flex (Jan 28, 2006)

I never use a belt.

Sure, I could throw on the poundage, but it defeats the purpose.


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 18, 2006)

I feel a lot better when wearing a belt even though when working out I don't. Every guy on my football team wears them except me on most lifts and they can't understand what "stabilizing muscles" are. When we max though I put on a belt for squats.


----------

